# Visa run Cambodia. Who did it recently?



## tonycheston

Hi there,
tomorrow I have to do a visa run from Bangkok and I booked with a tour company. The return price was only 800 THB so I guess there will be no luxuries like free lunch or movie. I guess also that I will get no help with any paperwork. I don't think that will be a big issue, however, I read so many different tales about getting the visa.
I just read that Cambodia do not accept USD but the agent told me to take 20$. I also read that if you don't spend 1 night in Cambodia the visa costs more.

Has anyone done a visa run to Cambodia (Aranyaprathet) preferably within this last couple of weeks, who can tell me exactly how things work there?

Thanks in advance - Tony


----------



## Subicsailor

tonycheston said:


> Hi there,
> tomorrow I have to do a visa run from Bangkok and I booked with a tour company. The return price was only 800 THB so I guess there will be no luxuries like free lunch or movie. I guess also that I will get no help with any paperwork. I don't think that will be a big issue, however, I read so many different tales about getting the visa.
> I just read that Cambodia do not accept USD but the agent told me to take 20$. I also read that if you don't spend 1 night in Cambodia the visa costs more.
> 
> Has anyone done a visa run to Cambodia (Aranyaprathet) preferably within this last couple of weeks, who can tell me exactly how things work there?
> 
> Thanks in advance - Tony



Went across a couple of weeks ago in private car. No hassles at all.

Go to Cambodian Embassy this side, fill in visa application pay bt1,000, go to Thai bborder control exit no hassles, walk across border, watch out for touts, walk past casino and on right side of road straight ahead is Cambodia entry post. Hangers around(some in uniform) will offer to to help you get entry stamp. NO! go to window, where they will stamp your passport (bt200) and then walk across the road to the Cambodian exit point control. Stamp passport again, walk back to Thai border control, fill-in entry forms and have passport stamped again for 30 day tourist entry. Third time you renew tourist visa, you should depart and arrive at Survumabhum airport.


----------



## wolfmisc

Regarding the question USD in Cambodia or not, it is just the opposite. They normally only accept USD at the border crossings and its 20 bucks for the Cambodian visa. In the meantime you are back from Aranyaprathet/Poipet I suppose and know it by yourself. By the way, 800 Baht is a good price for the trip if all fares were included.


----------



## Subicsailor

*visa run confirmed*

Hi again,

Just confirming that a friend did same last week. Paid Bt1,000 to Cambodian Embassy in Aranyaprathet, walked over the border, received Cambodian entry stamp at their office on right hand side of road, (avoided touts - no charge) walked across the road to exit office, received Cambodian exit stamp, no charge, walked back to Thai Immigration entry office, filled in entry form, received 30 day tourist visa - no charge.




UOTE=wolfmisc;74276]Regarding the question USD in Cambodia or not, it is just the opposite. They normally only accept USD at the border crossings and its 20 bucks for the Cambodian visa. In the meantime you are back from Aranyaprathet/Poipet I suppose and know it by yourself. By the way, 800 Baht is a good price for the trip if all fares were included.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Subicsailor

*Via Chiang Rai*

As a follow-on, friend advised that he went to Chiang Rai, renewed his 30 day tourist visa there; Bt500 at Cambodian Embassy AND NO ONE PAGE VISA either as what you get at the Aranayaprathet embassy. 




Subicsailor said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Just confirming that a friend did same last week. Paid Bt1,000 to Cambodian Embassy in Aranyaprathet, walked over the border, received Cambodian entry stamp at their office on right hand side of road, (avoided touts - no charge) walked across the road to exit office, received Cambodian exit stamp, no charge, walked back to Thai Immigration entry office, filled in entry form, received 30 day tourist visa - no charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=wolfmisc;74276]Regarding the question USD in Cambodia or not, it is just the opposite. They normally only accept USD at the border crossings and its 20 bucks for the Cambodian visa. In the meantime you are back from Aranyaprathet/Poipet I suppose and know it by yourself. By the way, 800 Baht is a good price for the trip if all fares were included.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## wolfmisc

Subicsailor said:


> As a follow-on, friend advised that he went to Chiang Rai, renewed his 30 day tourist visa there; Bt500 at Cambodian Embassy AND NO ONE PAGE VISA either as what you get at the Aranayaprathet embassy.


[/QUOTE]
Just to mention it, there is only 1 Cambodian embassy in Thailand situated in Bangkok. By the way, I never heard of any border crossing to Cambodia next to Chiang Rai. Until now I knew the one to Burma only.


----------



## austhai

Just to mention it, there is only 1 Cambodian embassy in Thailand situated in Bangkok. By the way, I never heard of any border crossing to Cambodia next to Chiang Rai. Until now I knew the one to Burma only.[/QUOTE]

Obviously Subicsailor means Cambodian Consulate and border crossing to Mayanmar near Chiangrai. Actually Mae Sai


----------

